# My new p's



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

Hey, here are the p's I was talking about in my earlier post.. told ya i'd get some pics.. took me long enough to get a couple good ones, they are camera shy







thanks all


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

here's another pic


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

and another


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice p's








looks like nattereri.get a side pic and closer it would help.

nick...........


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Seems P. nattereri to me...need clearer pics to be sure!


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

yea, they look like red bellies to me too!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Reds


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

the red on their bellies is getting brighter by the hour it seems since i've had them in their new tank.. weird.. but i wasn't sure if they were red bellies or not due to the lack of spots on their bodies.. still gorgeous looking p's imo.. i'm very happy with them so far!


----------



## elongatus (Feb 6, 2003)

They are P. Nattereri. The juvenile spotting fades as the fish mature.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

You seemed to capture some nice glittering in those pics. Nice looking natts.

~Dj


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

thanks all, i can't explain how happy i am with these guys.. i think i caught the bug that you all talk about.. sometime down the road i'd love to get a nice 120 gallon set up :smile:

i've had other fish in the past, but these guys have so much more personality to them than anything else i've had.. much more majestic and fun to watch


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Very nice gold specks in your reds...I concur that they're red bellies otherwise known as Pygocentrus Nattereri.


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

do the red flakes mean that my p's are really mature or do they just go through a sort of "shedding" phase occasionally?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

If they're losing their spotting this means they're beginning to mature and when fully mature spotting becomes either very hard to see or no longer there.


----------

